# Eizo monitors



## Dennis Nedry (Sep 20, 2007)

[deleted]


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

I have a colleague who purchased a top of the line Eizo about 4 years back. Sorry, I have no recollection of the model, although I seem to recall it was 27". He was the first photog in the area to own an Eizo, so we all traipsed over to his studio for a look. It was pretty impressive at the time.

Since then he hasn't mentioned a thing about it, so I'm going to assume that all has been going well (no news=good news?).

Speaking of NEC, I'm viewing this on a 3 year old version of the 3090WQXi. Loving it since day one.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Dennis Nedry said:


> Well, I'm finally looking to dump my *LP2475W* (ugh, it has not been a pleasure) for an Eizo.
> 
> Before I do, I'd like to see if anyone here has any kind of an opinion about Eizo- good OR bad. Near as I can tell, they basically make some of the best colour accurate monitors (the ColorEdge series), they have OK to great customer service, and that's about it. I know of the alternatives from NEC and HP but I'm looking at buying one of Eizo's self calibrating units with the hardware calibration built-in so I don't have to deal with anything other then raw sRGB output from my workstation.
> 
> ...


What didn't you like about it? I have two and they have been terrific. Easy to calibrate and rock solid colour once they go through the burn in period only having to recalibrate about once every month.


----------



## Gerk (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm also running a 2 year old 3090WQXi. Simply amazing and stands up to the Eizo's easily. The big advantage with what you want is the built-in calibration hardware, but that said with my NEC and my eye one display 2 it couldn't be easier to calibrate, no software required, the monitor has the built in tools to use this calibrator. Plug it into the USB on the monitor and run the calibration and you're done. It's _almost_ as easy as the built-in calibrator and much less on the $$ front  And I don't have to deal with anything other than the raw sRGB output.

So other than cost I would say you're good to go. If it wasn't my money I'd be running an Eizo too, but since it was my money I went for the refurbished NEC and never regretted it for a minute.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Gerk said:


> I'm also running a 2 year old 3090WQXi. Simply amazing and stands up to the Eizo's easily. The big advantage with what you want is the built-in calibration hardware, but that said with my NEC and my eye one display 2 it couldn't be easier to calibrate, no software required, the monitor has the built in tools to use this calibrator. Plug it into the USB on the monitor and run the calibration and you're done. It's _almost_ as easy as the built-in calibrator and much less on the $$ front  And I don't have to deal with anything other than the raw sRGB output.
> 
> So other than cost I would say you're good to go. If it wasn't my money I'd be running an Eizo too, but since it was my money I went for the refurbished NEC and never regretted it for a minute.


Ditto but smaller version of the NEC. Quite happy as well, however I am not dealing with 4 colour offset so I am not quite as fussy about calibration. I do know photo-prints nicely match display which for me is a big deal.


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Sep 20, 2007)

[deleted]


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Dennis Nedry said:


> It's an OK monitor. My primary qualm with it is that it doesn't have a built-in sRGB profile, at least not one that works (it does have the option, but the option doesn't do what I would have thought it should do).
> 
> Apart from that, there have been some issues regarding ColorSync and calibrated monitors in 10.7 and 10.8 (many of which I've reported bugs on, but never heard back from Apple regarding any of them). I don't need anything other then sRGB- and since Apple's handling of wide gamut monitors is rather broken right now, I'd rather run a monitor that supports sRGB natively. The hardware calibration of the Eizo (without additional software on the computer) is just a huge bonus.
> 
> ...


Ok I see. I use an X-rite colorimeter for calibration so ColorSync is a non-issue for me.


----------



## ldphoto (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm curious to know why you say that wide-gamut support is broken in OSX at this time? My personal experience is that it's less broken than in Windows at least. I need the wide-gamut functionality, since my output it typically print, and my printers go beyond sRGB.

At least in OSX, the desktop is colour managed, as well as most built-in apps. An image tagged as sRGB looks the same on my wide-gamut monitor as it does on my sRGB display (both are calibrated with an i1 DisplayPro). Icons, designed in sRGB, are drawn using the sRGB palette.

In windows 7 or 8, the desktop is not colour-managed. Icons and previews are all wrong on a wide-gamut display, and there isn't anything you can do about it. The only time I trust colours in Windows is in an application that provides its own colour management, such as Photoshop or Lightroom.


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Sep 20, 2007)

[deleted]


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Dennis Nedry said:


> The desktop isn't properly colour managed. In 10.7, untagged images in the Finder are over saturated. In 10.8, all Finder icons and Dock icons are over saturated. 10.8 also makes some miserable attempt at managing colours in Safari, but this often glitches out and causes the colour to shift the moment you go to scroll the page.
> 
> God help you if you're running two or more monitors with different colour profiles:
> 
> ...


I too am finding 10.6.8 awesome as far as colour management. One more good reason to avoid the Lions. Built in color synch is the best in any system to date and the easiest to adjust since 10.2.x. 

The improved adjustment method in Panther up was very difficult, bordering on impossible, for those who lacked a critical colour eye. Especially if they did not start with a neutral grey desktop. Even with many years in the photo lab industry it usually took me 2 or 3 tries to get monitor settings bang on prior to 10.6.8.


----------

